

NPR Podcast: The App Economy, with Instapaper founder Marco Arment - carlosgg
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/01/31/146152273/the-tuesday-podcast-the-app-economy?ps=cprs

======
greenyoda
In this interview with NPR's Planet Money, Marco tells the story of how he
started Instapaper as a site for personal use and then turned it into a side-
business. Eventually it grew to the point where he could make a living off it.
He discusses the economics of Apple's App Store vs. ad-supported web sites and
his experiences with choosing the optimal price for his app. It's a very
interesting interview. (18 minutes long)

